# Ultralite mk4, AVB OR track 16?



## miguel88 (Dec 4, 2016)

hey guys

which interface do you recommend i checking the motu ultralite mk4 the motu track 16 and maybe can get the motu ultralite avb on second hand 

Prices where i live

Motu ultralite mk 4 new 666$
Motu 16 track new 840$ second hand 350$
Motu ultralite avb new 900$ second hand 650$

all are good on In and outs, but i looking the one with best latency 
the avb interface is gonna be complicate to connect by Ethernet port cause i use hackitosh so i limited to usb
and the Motu ultralite mk 4 not have much information due is new and even i couldnt find any introduction video from motu

what you recommend? any experience in RTL with one of this? 

thanks


----------

